# CarpetPythons.com.au picture thread



## D3pro (May 14, 2012)

Hi there,

I set up this thread as a place to post *Carpet Pythons'* images and update shots.

I hope you enjoy the scales.


*Tri-ball
*


----------



## Pandora13 (May 14, 2012)

Wow that is a really pretty carpet python...


----------



## dickyknee (May 14, 2012)

Hey mate , do you have any of those with heads ?


----------



## D3pro (May 14, 2012)

Just for you


----------



## Shadow86 (May 14, 2012)

I seen on the website pics of zebra jungles or something similar.are they breeding them or just for display?


----------



## Jay84 (May 14, 2012)

Love these animals. Very exciting!


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 14, 2012)

Is that snake a real carpet python? It looks like a ball python to me with the coloring and the way its in a ball.


----------



## Jay84 (May 14, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> Is that snake a real carpet python? It looks like a ball python to me with the coloring and the way its in a ball.



It is a carpet python, i can assure you.


----------



## congo_python (May 14, 2012)

Wow good looking Carpet... whats the linerage ?


----------



## D3pro (May 14, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Wow good looking Carpet... whats the linerage ?



Tribal Carpet Pythons » CarpetPythons.com.au Some info on them.
They are mixed though.


----------



## Dmnted (May 14, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> Is that snake a real carpet python? It looks like a ball python to me with the coloring and the way its in a ball.



Your not suggesting D3 would show his balls is public are you?


AMAZING snake d3!


----------



## MrSpike (May 15, 2012)

Stunning snakes, good luck with producing them again this season from the same pairing... I hope it proves out.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richardsc (May 15, 2012)

D3,beautiful snake


----------



## Blake182 (May 15, 2012)

I want one


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2012)

I went all doey-eyed when I saw these carpets. I wished the NZ government would kollah the restrictions on allowing keepers to have such an animal. They could be bread in nz and even if one escaped they would knot survive the deep freeze over winter.

They are a definite braid of snake I'd like!


----------



## Mo Deville (May 15, 2012)

D3 the site looks good, can't wait till those zebra jungles get around, and maybe some super zebra's? as long as there not $15000 a pop lol!


----------



## edstar (May 15, 2012)

i want one!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 15, 2012)




----------



## dickyknee (May 15, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Just for you



Even better with a head , they are stunners mate ...


----------



## Mo Deville (May 15, 2012)

i got a feeling that your business will do very well! keep it up guys, it has a very american feel to it which i think is awsome as far as carpet pythons go for the pet industry.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Becceles (May 15, 2012)

Very pretty indeed!!!


----------



## Ricko (May 15, 2012)

Yeah doing great guys but after looking at your website and reading a few things I now know why you have some of the BEST looking carpets.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 15, 2012)

got any carpondro's and jagpondo's by any chance guys?


----------



## Jay84 (May 15, 2012)

Great looking snakes guys.


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

Very nice snake!!!!


----------



## D3pro (May 16, 2012)

Something different.


----------



## smithson (May 16, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Something different.



I love the pics the lower one cool az


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2012)

I thought Zebras were only available overseas ? 



mo-deville said:


> D3 the site looks good, can't wait till those zebra jungles get around, and maybe some super zebra's? as long as there not $15000 a pop lol!


----------



## Mo Deville (May 16, 2012)

boa said:


> I thought Zebras were only available overseas ?



not anymore, the seas have been crossed.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 16, 2012)

Very nice photos CP & D3 & nice snakes too.
I really like that second one in post no27.

Are those photos taken in one of those photo tents with lights, because they are really good.
We have to try & get some good photos of some of ours, but i am not a photographer by any means, but Paula has a lot better skills with the camera & did buy one of those tents, but we just have not made the time to do properly.

Nice photos & nice snakes, Congrats.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## S&M Morelia (May 17, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Something different.



This one looks a lot like the unproven labyrinth morph Paul Harris took a picture of to be used in the Complete Carpet Python book. 
Any relation?


----------



## D3pro (May 17, 2012)

S&M Morelia said:


> This one looks a lot like the unproven labyrinth morph Paul Harris took a picture of to be used in the Complete Carpet Python book.
> Any relation?



The "Labyrinth" that Paul Harris has comes from Jaguar x Jungle. These ones are pure MD.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 17, 2012)

D3pro said:


> The "Labyrinth" that Paul Harris has comes from Jaguar x Jungle. These ones are pure MD.



Very Nice D3... is it the lighting that has made it look "yellow-ish" or is that a good representation of it's colour?


----------



## vinny86 (May 17, 2012)

boa said:


> I thought Zebras were only available overseas ?



Haha!
....soon enough they will just "pop" up, just like jags....I mean RPMs


----------



## D3pro (May 17, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Very Nice D3... is it the lighting that has made it look "yellow-ish" or is that a good representation of it's colour?



Yes their like that. We set up the lighting and settings to bring out the closest representation to real life for all the snakes. 


Here is my favourite Tribal.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 17, 2012)

Some amazing looking pythons posted , Congrats.
Any chance we can see pics of the parents of the MD ?
And what about photos of the supposed normal carpet pythons that produced these Tribal pythons .
If i remember rightly from the original thread ,,
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/tribal-carpets-176207/

the whole clutch had these patterns and you stated there was no jag involved and no unusual incubation method ... To alter the patterns during incubation.. 
Would also be great to see the Zebra jungles.. if possible .. Thanks...
Great thread ......
cheers
Roger


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 17, 2012)

Become a member and all your questions will be answered. Roger, no amount of badgering by you will make me change my mind about showing you the photographic evidence that you so desperately need. This thread is a picture thread and will remain that way.


----------



## S&M Morelia (May 17, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> ...This thread is a picture thread and will remain that way.


Can you post some pictures of the parents of these Tribal Carpet then please?


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 17, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Something different.


Beautiful is the lower one a sib or a jag ?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 17, 2012)

S&M Morelia said:


> Can you post some pictures of the parents of these Tribal Carpet then please?


No.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 17, 2012)

Well those snakes really are amazing & the photos top class. I wish that we could get good photos like that, well done.

The snakes are very beautifull & amazing as well. If they have come from pure MDs or Coastals the parents must have been amazing as well & would have thought that they would show some different traits to produce these snakes. Very Nice.

It would be great to see pics of the parents if you were able to post them.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 17, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> No.



Whats the big deal about showing off the lineage?


----------



## vampstorso (May 17, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Whats the big deal about showing off the lineage?



Guess you could ask the same about not...

I don't understand why it's insisted they show parents to people who aren't buying the young :/ 
It would be nice too see for sure, but I understand why it's kept private.

Plus I gaurentee all that'd come of it, is speculation of lineage and origins.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 17, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Guess you could ask the same about not...
> 
> I don't understand why it's insisted they show parents to people who aren't buying the young :/
> It would be nice too see for sure, but I understand why it's kept private.
> ...



Well when something that looks so cool just "pops up" it gets people interested on how it came about, nothing sinister about that


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 17, 2012)

Well if i had some snakes producing very nice young like this I reckon that i would want to show them off & especially to want to know what traits or genetics might have been behind or within the snakes to do this.
But then again i am not in that position so it does not bother me & privacy is an individual right.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## killimike (May 17, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Become a member and all your questions will be answered.



Just to be clear, that involves buying one of those snakes available to as-yet-non-members.

Some amazing carpets, congrats to you guys. Great to see the pics, hope they keep coming!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 17, 2012)

Geckojosh,
Go and ask the people at KFC to tell whats in their secret herbs and spices, they will laugh in your face. Full disclosure is a load of bolloks, its my business to know how to make them. When you hatch something unique like this someday you might understand. I am not entertaining any further discussion about this. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 17, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Geckojosh,
> Go and ask the people at KFC to tell whats in their secret herbs and spices, they will laugh in your face. Full disclosure is a load of bolloks, its my business to know how to make them. When you hatch something unique like this someday you might understand. I am not entertaining any further discussion about this.
> Thanks for looking.



Thats fair enough, you cant blame people for being curious though


----------



## tangy1 (May 17, 2012)

On your Web site. Do you take Credit Card for payment?


----------



## Spent (May 17, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Geckojosh,
> Go and ask the people at KFC to tell whats in their secret herbs and spices, they will laugh in your face. Full disclosure is a load of bolloks, its my business to know how to make them. When you hatch something unique like this someday you might understand. I am not entertaining any further discussion about this.
> Thanks for looking.




I wouldn't use the kfc analogy there was always a lot of controversy in regards to allegations about the origin of the recipe. 

It has been suggested the recipe was stolen from slaves. All of that is pure speculation of course but you wouldn't want people thinking you where being less than 100% honest about the origin of your snakes so maybe find another analogy.


----------



## Dmnted (May 17, 2012)

Spent said:


> I wouldn't use the kfc analogy there was always a lot of controversy in regards to allegations about the origin of the recipe.
> 
> It has been suggested the recipe was stolen from slaves. All of that is pure speculation of course but you wouldn't want people thinking you where being less than 100% honest about the origin of your snakes so maybe find another analogy.



I have a feeling it doesn't matter what D3 shows pictures of or says. Even if he did put photos up people will still "speculate".
He may simply be protecting what he has as possibly the next big morph in australia.
If photos go up, people may put two and two together, go and buy (or already have) sibling or parents of the bloodline/s and could reproduce what D3 has.

If I was in the same circumstance, I'd probably be a little secretive too.:|


----------



## D3pro (May 17, 2012)

tangy1 said:


> On your Web site. Do you take Credit Card for payment?



Yes we do. Pay Pal, credit and online debit.


----------



## deebo (May 17, 2012)

especially since that the animals produced were the first ones and the morph isn't really "proven" yet. Maybe once the morph is proven and animals are available for sale they will be a bit more open about their parents etc but at the moment playing their cards close to their chest isnt a bad idea. No point going off half cocked promising the world when the line is not even really established and ready for the market.....

I hope this doesnt come across as trying to put down the project as im sure it will pan out well and I love the look of the animals but until its proven and they have established a nice breeding group of animals and established its mode of inheritance other than showing some pics of some nice animals there is not much else they can do with them.

hope the same pairing produces the same results this year!


----------



## D3pro (May 17, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> . . . and could reproduce what D3 has.



Sorry mate, just to correct you, these are not my snakes. I just work for carpetpythons.com.au


----------



## Dmnted (May 17, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Sorry mate, just to correct you, these are not my snakes. I just work for carpetpythons.com.au



Ooops, remember reading that in the tribal thread. my bad.
In any case I hope the line is proven and I end up owning one of them in the future!
Will the breeder be announcing if these are replicated this season?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 17, 2012)

I have kept all the mothers daughters over the last 4 years of breeding. I will put the father of the tribals over all of them and should have some results to share late this year. My feeling is that this mutation is too symmetrical to not be genetic. Temperature induced striping is very errattic. This is too perfect to be caused by temperature. I have also hatched more than enough pythons to make a simple mistake like a temperature spike.


----------



## Dmnted (May 17, 2012)

Great Carpetpythons!
Looking forward to hearing about the results in 6 months or so!
My fingers are crossed for you and the projects success.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 17, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> I have kept all the mothers daughters over the last 4 years of breeding. I will put the father of the tribals over all of them and should have some results to share late this year. My feeling is that this mutation is too symmetrical to not be genetic. Temperature induced striping is very errattic. This is too perfect to be caused by temperature. I have also hatched more than enough pythons to make a simple mistake like a temperature spike.



So am I correct to assume the mothers daughters over the last 4 years don't display the "tribal" markings and the planned pairings with the father are to determine if the trait is caused by a recessive type allele?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 17, 2012)

I believe this mutation works in a similar way as the Superstripe mutation in ball pythons. The daughters do display markers for something different. That's why I used one of the founder females sons to mate with her last year.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 17, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> I believe this mutation works in a similar way as the Superstripe mutation in ball pythons. The daughters do display markers for something different. That's why I used one of the founder females sons to mate with her last year.



Ah ok thanks.
See now that you have explained a bit about your project it makes perfect sense why you don't want to show of the "hets", I wouldnt either when it may let other keepers realise they may also have "hets" from the same line.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 17, 2012)

could we please get some pics of the zebra jungles, please?


----------



## nervous (May 17, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> could we please get some pics of the zebra jungles, please?


become a member and i am sure you will see some...


----------



## Mo Deville (May 18, 2012)

nervous said:


> become a member and i am sure you will see some...



i don't want to buy something that i don't want just to become a member so i can buy something i do want that may be pricey, i just want to see more pics first. like he said this is the pic thread for this site.


----------



## meatman (May 18, 2012)

You have some quality looking snakes and lizards popping up in your collection. 
Non jag tribals, zebras and leatherbacks. Must be something in the water 
Good luck with the projects.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Waterrat (May 18, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> i don't want to buy something that i don't want just to become a member so i can buy something i do want that may be pricey, i just want to see more pics first. like he said this is the pic thread for this site.



Mo, although it's hard to decipher what you're trying to say, I guess you just want to see more pictures - right?
The way I see it, their business is not to entertain with pictures but selling snakes. So IF you're interested in anything from their wide range, IF you have the money and IF you're prepared to spend the money, why not to join club? BTW, you can see prices on their web site. They have shown more than anyone could expect .... me think.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 18, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Mo, although it's hard to decipher what you're trying to say, I guess you just want to see more pictures - right?
> The way I see it, their business is not to entertain with pictures but selling snakes. So IF you're interested in anything from their wide range, IF you have the money and IF you're prepared to spend the money, why not to join club? BTW, you can see prices on their web site. They have shown more than anyone could expect .... me think.



Thanks for that Michael! Wisdom must come with age. I actually don't mind people being controversial as it boost the views to our site tremendously. Thanks guys!


----------



## aussie-albino (May 18, 2012)

My guess would be that Roger's Tiger line would be one of the main ingredients I think the other main ingredient has been mentioned a few times , it will be interesting to see if the people buying the triballs will be able to reproduce them, truth has a habit of coming out sooner or later good luck with them CP. 

cheers
Scott


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 18, 2012)

aussie-albino said:


> My guess would be that Roger's Tiger line would be one of the main ingredients I think the other main ingredient has been mentioned a few times , it will be interesting to see if the people buying the triballs will be able to reproduce them, truth has a habit of coming out sooner or later good luck with them CP.
> 
> cheers
> Scott


Becoming really does open the door to all the questions that you are seeking! The members website really is a whole different website.


----------



## Perko (May 18, 2012)

Best of luck with all your projects.
Are you at all concerned with these "members" spilling info, giving other people there log in details? Lets face it, the Herp community are probably the worst for keeping secrets, worse than old women!




CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Becoming really does open the door to all the questions that you are seeking! The members website really is a whole different website.


----------



## aussie-albino (May 18, 2012)

I would love to have a look CP I am not really in the market for anymore Jags at the moment perhaps a pair of Zebras may tempt me though. 

cheers
Scott


----------



## Mo Deville (May 19, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> could we please get some pics of the zebra jungles, please?



pretty please! lol, im sure it wil be better for business if a mass amount of people saw it here first! and will be more controversial for you, the way you like it.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 24, 2012)

boa said:


> I thought Zebras were only available overseas ?


I only know of one person here in Oz thats breeding Murray Darling Zebras, but other than that I would love to get my hands on a Jungle Zebra


----------



## deebo (May 24, 2012)

whats a murray darling zebra? Is it a MD thats been crossed with a jungle zebra or something else entirely?


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 24, 2012)

I can understand the pitch on the site with the Jags origins and all, but I'd only be interested in buying something thats 100% or near that, yet they don't list it so it puts me off buying something. Especially if I want something to put over say Jungles or Coastals specifically when my females are old enough and want to keep the line clean with jungle x jungle or coastal x coastal etc. How am I going to know the purity of the animals bought if they don't list it? Prices are nice, but I would rather go elsewhere and pay more just to know what the percentage of the animal is so I know what I'm getting into.



David Evans said:


> whats a murray darling zebra? Is it a MD thats been crossed with a jungle zebra or something else entirely?


A Zebra morph from what I know is produced from selective breeding when the animal has patterning that is tightly banded markings from dorsal to ventral (I think those are the right words, anyhow top to bottom of the snake). The only ones I know of thus far that have this banding naturally to use for breeding are Jungles and SA type Murrays. There are probably others, but I'm no expert with morphs, this is just what I have been investigating and asking of breeders over the last 12 months. The line of the person I was talking about is pure MD, there is no intermixing of Jungle blood.


----------



## Troy K. (May 24, 2012)

I'm also interested in hearing more about these MD Zebras.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 24, 2012)

Troy K. said:


> I'm also interested in hearing more about these MD Zebras.


I am also interested to know what these are?



SpilotaFreak78 said:


> I can understand the pitch on the site with the Jags origins and all, but I'd only be interested in buying something thats 100% or near that, yet they don't list it so it puts me off buying something. Especially if I want something to put over say Jungles or Coastals specifically when my females are old enough and want to keep the line clean with jungle x jungle or coastal x coastal etc. How am I going to know the purity of the animals bought if they don't list it? Prices are nice, but I would rather go elsewhere and pay more just to know what the percentage of the animal is so I know what I'm getting into.
> 
> A Zebra morph from what I know is produced from selective breeding when the animal has patterning that is tightly banded markings from dorsal to ventral (I think those are the right words, anyhow top to bottom of the snake). The only ones I know of thus far that have this banding naturally to use for breeding are Jungles and SA type Murrays. There are probably others, but I'm no expert with morphs, this is just what I have been investigating and asking of breeders over the last 12 months. The line of the person I was talking about is pure MD, there is no intermixing of Jungle blood.



Why don't you start another thread to discuss how you think we should be running our sales instead of polluting this thread with your dismay. I will remove our pictures now. Thank you. Fay, please close this thread. I will share pictures with members of our site from now on only.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 24, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> I am also interested to know what these are?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you start another thread to discuss how you think we should be running our sales instead of polluting this thread with your dismay. I will remove our pictures now. Thank you. Fay, please close this thread. I will share pictures with members of our site from now on only.



i don't mind paying $600 to have access to the "members lounge" as long as there is promise of zebra jungles, free drinks served by topless waitresses and free lappy's.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 24, 2012)

Brad Walker is the name I can drop, he is doing something with the MDs


----------



## killimike (May 25, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Why don't you start another thread to discuss how you think we should be running our sales instead of polluting this thread with your dismay. I will remove our pictures now. Thank you. Fay, please close this thread. I will share pictures with members of our site from now on only.



I thought you would say something like that long before now!  I still think your first position that people 'being controversial' brings hits to your site was better, and continuing the thread will promote your business.



SpilotaFreak78 said:


> A Zebra morph from what I know is produced from selective breeding when the animal has patterning that is tightly banded markings from dorsal to ventral (I think those are the right words, anyhow top to bottom of the snake). The only ones I know of thus far that have this banding naturally to use for breeding are Jungles and SA type Murrays. There are probably others, but I'm no expert with morphs, this is just what I have been investigating and asking of breeders over the last 12 months. The line of the person I was talking about is pure MD, there is no intermixing of Jungle blood.



Leaving aside the bit about jag and carpet percentages, and at risk of derailing this thread more, I am interested in hearing about these 'zebra MDs' too. I may be wrong, but zebra seems to be usually used for a particular monogenic trait that is codom, and not the sort of line bred thing you are talking about. Maybe we should start another thread??


----------



## Wookie (May 25, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Geckojosh,
> Go and ask the people at KFC to tell whats in their secret herbs and spices, they will laugh in your face. Full disclosure is a load of bolloks, its my business to know how to make them. When you hatch something unique like this someday you might understand. I am not entertaining any further discussion about this.
> Thanks for looking.



A snake isn't a KFC burger. I think it is important to know the lineage of the snakes I buy. To know what is actually in them. Though I do understand that this is applicable to potential buyers only.

LOL some people are so sensitive to JAGS. Somebody drops the J word and the thread gets closed :lol:

Also going from your terms and conditions it seemed to say customers have to buy a snake before I can access the full content of the site. Is this correct?


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 25, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> I am also interested to know what these are?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you start another thread to discuss how you think we should be running our sales instead of polluting this thread with your dismay. I will remove our pictures now. Thank you. Fay, please close this thread. I will share pictures with members of our site from now on only.



If you wont share pictures of your snakes with non members then how do you expect to gain new membership?


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> If you wont share pictures of your snakes with non members then how do you expect to gain new membership?



I don't have any interest in any of this but I secretly hate picture collectors, especially those with no intention to buy anything.
Look at it this way; if they show all the pictures here, there would be nothing else to see if you join the club. If I was seriously interested in buying (not necessarily from them) jags, tribals, this and that, I would join, just like if you have a serious interest in any carpets, you would by the Complete Carpet Python book. I am sorry to say that but any less than that, you're just want to look up pretty pictures. Grrrrr.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> If you wont share pictures of your snakes with non members then how do you expect to gain new membership?



I agree, but with saying that i do not ever wish to ridicule or rubbish anyone on these public forums & don't ever remember doing so.
What CP wants to do & how to run it is thier business, but i have trouble accepting that you would have to pay or buy something to become a member for something that you may wish to buy.

It is like paying to go to Bunnings to buy something. JMO.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## killimike (May 25, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> I don't have any interest in any of this but I secretly hate picture collectors, especially those with no intention to buy anything.
> Look at it this way; if they show all the pictures here, there would be nothing else to see if you join the club. If I was seriously interested in buying (not necessarily from them) jags, tribals, this and that, I would join, just like if you have a serious interest in any carpets, you would by the Complete Carpet Python book. I am sorry to say that but any less than that, you're just want to look up pretty pictures. Grrrrr.



Business can run how it likes, it's a free country, so go for it. But if someone says 'I have something cool, here's a peek, but to see more you must buy $500 worth of my goods', you must expect some people to ask questions. As of course the OP did, and wanted them to. So he's hardly hurting from 'pic collectors', this is driving his profit up. I think that epithet is over-used in any case.

Bit misleading to say 'join if you are serious'... purchase a $500 snake if you are 'serious' is more like it. It's not like a $5 joining fee that you can convince fence sitters to pay rather than giving them it for free


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2012)

I see your point. I always had a simplistic view on these things. 



MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I agree, but with saying that i do not ever wish to ridicule or rubbish anyone on these public forums & don't ever remember doing so.
> What CP wants to do & how to run it is thier business, but i have trouble accepting that you would have to pay or buy something to become a member for something that you may wish to buy.
> 
> It is like paying to go to Bunnings to buy something. JMO.
> ...




Ian, just like the KFC burger, Bunnings product is very, very different to this. If someone was offering a great range of GTP morphs and locality lines alike all under one roof, I would pay to see what they have got even if I wasn't buying in the end. It really depends how strongly you specific interest drives you.


----------



## vinny86 (May 25, 2012)

Wouldnt people be more worried about how the zebra genes "appeared" in australia, then the pictures of them??


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2012)

vinny86 said:


> Wouldnt people be more worried about how the zebra genes "appeared" in australia, then the pictures of them??




LOL What's there to worry about? It's here just like the jag gene and 2000 Indonesian GTPs.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> I see your point. I always had a simplistic view on these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a philosopher Michael, i think that you read too much into my posts.
All i meant to say was to pay a high price entry fee to buy something is out of the question in my books. i was just useing Bunnings as an example to have to pay to go in & buy something.
Like i said it is thier business just like as is yours, but just like your GTPs if i had to pay to look at what you had that i might want to buy, i might go somewhere alse that does not charge me to look. I hope that makes more sense.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2012)

LOL I am not a philosopher Ian, be assured of that.

I just read the terms & conditions and it seems to me quite simple. If you guy an entry level animal, you become a member. What's wrong with that? 
You have to fly with Qantas to earn frequent flyers, you don't get any before you fly :shock: and if you want to enjoy time in a Qantas lounge - you pay for the membership.
The only question I would be asking, is _CarpetPythons.com_ as good as Qantas with their product and services? Sometimes you have to try a new meal on the menu to see if you like it - some people would never do that.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 25, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> If you wont share pictures of your snakes with non members then how do you expect to gain new membership?


If you cant see the merit of becoming a member then why even ask the question? You would never purchase anything from us in any case.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 25, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> If you cant see the merit of becoming a member then why even ask the question? You would never purchase anything from us in any case.



I'd be willing to pay a fee to join as a member, but I don't want to buy a snake just so I can join...


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 25, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I agree, but with saying that i do not ever wish to ridicule or rubbish anyone on these public forums & don't ever remember doing so.
> What CP wants to do & how to run it is thier business, but i have trouble accepting that you would have to pay or buy something to become a member for something that you may wish to buy.
> 
> It is like paying to go to Bunnings to buy something. JMO.
> ...



The membership was implemented to reduce the amount of tyre kickers that I have to deal with. There is also loads of additional content in our site that cannot be viewed by the general public( articles, images, collection, projects, special deals, etc.). If you cannot see the benefit in having access to all this information then its your choice to buy from somebody else that has the animals available that we have to offer. 

I would rather keep all my hatchlings than sell them to buyers that are incapable of caring for them properly.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2012)

Hi CP,
I have no money at present anyway so i could not become a member. That is fine & maybe that is what you are after is only people with the available money to become members. That is your chioce, but in my opinion it is optomistic to ask people to buy something to become a member to be able to see what they really might want to buy. I apreciate your concept & views, but can you see where i am comming from. I might want to be a member to see what is available but not ready to buy yet or need to know how much to save etc.

Cheers
Ian

I just saw your response from the previous post.
So it is ok to buy one to get entry when one might not know how to keep or look after & then buy something better that they might want? the logic is not there. They should know how to look after before buying the first one, how can they do this from your site if they have to buy one first. Sorry if i am comming across agro, i don't mean to.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 25, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Hi CP,
> I have no money at present anyway so i could not become a member. That is fine & maybe that is what you are after is only people with the available money to become members. That is your chioce, but in my opinion it is optomistic to ask people to buy something to become a member to be able to see what they really might want to buy. I apreciate your concept & views, but can you see where i am comming from. I might want to be a member to see what is available but not ready to buy yet or need to know how much to save etc.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian



Ian, I offer exactly what everybody else offers, Albino Darwin carpet pythons and Jaguar Carpet pythons. The bonus is that we offer a membership to buyers that have purchased a snake from us along with other specials and discounted rates on more advanced animals. Their purchase proves that they are serious buyers and not just tyre kickers or picture collectors. I want to only deal with these type of buyers and if it means I have to exclude other serious buyers because they don't want what we have to offer at present, then so be it.


----------



## vinny86 (May 25, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> then its your choice to buy from somebody else that has the animals available that we have to offer.
> 
> I would rather keep all my hatchlings than sell them to buyers that are incapable of caring for them properly.



Who else can we get smuggled Zebra/Granite genes from?

Didnt realise that fronting X amount of dollars, to get into the "club", proved that you are a competent keeper.......


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Ian, I offer exactly what everybody else offers, Albino Darwin carpet pythons and Jaguar Carpet pythons. The bonus is that we offer a membership to buyers that have purchased a snake from us along with other specials and discounted rates on more advanced animals. Their purchase proves that they are serious buyers and not just tyre kickers or picture collectors. I want to only deal with these type of buyers and if it means I have to exclude other serious buyers because they don't want what we have to offer at present, then so be it.



That's fine CP & your business, not everyone has advanced amounts of money.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 25, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> That's fine CP & your business, not everyone has advanced amounts of money.
> Cheers
> Ian


I have never sold animals to people who in my opinion, could not look after them. I don't care how much money they shoved in my pocket!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2012)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> I have never sold animals to people who in my opinion, could not look after them. I don't care how much money they shoved in my pocket!



Sorry i was not suggesting that, it is just that i have not got advanced amounts of money.
I wish that my money tree would get friut on the bloody thing.LOL.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2012)

Rich keepers versus poor keepers - ahh, what a topic!

There is no doubt that the amount of money one has or hasn't got does not reflect their ability to look after animals. No argument there.
However, if things go wrong, the person with money is in better position to deal with the problem. e.g. thermostat or incubator malfunctions - can be replaced (not repaired) immediately. Veterinary services - no problem. The snake need a bigger enclosure - buy one on the spot. Going on holidays - can pay someone competent to look after the animals. And so on and on.
This is not a categorization about who is better or worse, but undoubtedly, any animal will be safer in the hands of a person with financial resources.


----------



## nervous (May 25, 2012)

This is a great picture thread!!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 25, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Sorry i was not suggesting that, it is just that i have not got advanced amounts of money.
> I wish that my money tree would get friut on the bloody thing.LOL.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian



Ian, 

I am not forcing you to buy anything from us so I don"t know what the big deal is. I am sure you can get exactly the same animals that we have from people like Ben or Troy or any of the other Jaguar and Albino breeders. I am just sick of time wasters!!! Full stop.



nervous said:


> This is a great picture thread!!



I agree, its always the few that spoil it for the many!



Waterrat said:


> Rich keepers versus poor keepers - ahh, what a topic!
> 
> There is no doubt that the amount of money one has or hasn't got does not reflect their ability to look after animals. No argument there.
> However, if things go wrong, the person with money is in better position to deal with the problem. e.g. thermostat or incubator malfunctions - can be replaced (not repaired) immediately. Veterinary services - no problem. The snake need a bigger enclosure - buy one on the spot. Going on holidays - can pay someone competent to look after the animals. And so on and on.
> This is not a categorization about who is better or worse, but undoubtedly, any animal will be safer in the hands of a person with financial resources.



Or just not go on holiday but send your family to go by themselves because the animals are my responsibility.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 25, 2012)

....


----------



## sarah1234 (May 25, 2012)

Can't we just look at some pics? 







Saw this on the site. 

Yes I will take it for the price of $0.00 . 
Made me giggle.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Rich keepers versus poor keepers - ahh, what a topic!
> 
> There is no doubt that the amount of money one has or hasn't got does not reflect their ability to look after animals. No argument there.
> However, if things go wrong, the person with money is in better position to deal with the problem. e.g. thermostat or incubator malfunctions - can be replaced (not repaired) immediately. Veterinary services - no problem. The snake need a bigger enclosure - buy one on the spot. Going on holidays - can pay someone competent to look after the animals. And so on and on.
> This is not a categorization about who is better or worse, but undoubtedly, any animal will be safer in the hands of a person with financial resources.



That is great Michael, now because i have not got surplus money i can't look after my snakes.
Thank God that Paula has access to some money somewhere or she could not look after me, I know that it takes a lot to look after a good specimen.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> That is great Michael, now because i have not got surplus money i can't look after my snakes.
> Thank God that Paula has access to some money somewhere or she could not look after me, I know that it takes a lot to look after a good specimen.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


Ian, you should learn to read. Honestly, this is not the first time you had a go at me because you misread or misunderstood what I've said. Don't be so quick with the keyboard, ponder over it first, read it 3 times if that's what it takes. You're making yourself look silly.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Rich keepers versus poor keepers - ahh, what a topic!
> 
> There is no doubt that the amount of money one has or hasn't got does not reflect their ability to look after animals. No argument there.
> However, if things go wrong, the person with money is in better position to deal with the problem. e.g. thermostat or incubator malfunctions - can be replaced (not repaired) immediately. Veterinary services - no problem. The snake need a bigger enclosure - buy one on the spot. Going on holidays - can pay someone competent to look after the animals. And so on and on.
> This is not a categorization about who is better or worse, but undoubtedly, any animal will be safer in the hands of a person with financial resources.



This is why i responded with what i thought was a funny,HA HA LOL.



Waterrat said:


> Ian, you should learn to read. Honestly, this is not the first time you had a go at me because you misread or misunderstood what I've said. Don't be so quick with the keyboard, ponder over it first, read it 3 times if that's what it takes. You're making yourself look silly.



Thanks for your advise Micheal, & i don't mean to have a go at anyone. It is just the stuff that you guys put up here that i respond to.
Maybe i am silly for even responding LOL.

Cheers
Ian


----------

